# GPL Code inkommerzieller Software nutzen?



## tuxedo (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
habe folgende Frage:

Wenn ich ein Programm schreibe das eine Bibliothek BENUTZT die unter der GPL steht: Darf ich dann mein Programm überhaupt kommerziell anbieten? Habe im Netz unterschiedliche "Meinungen" gelesen:

Die einen sagen: Wenn man fremden Code benuzt der unter der GPL steht, muss auch das eigene Programm unter der GPL stehen. 
Die anderen sagen: Das Gegenteil... Der eigene Code bleibt bei der eigenen Lizenz da man die GPL-Bibliothek nur nutzt und nicht direkt in den eigenen Code einbaut. Sprich: Man lädt nur die .JAR und gut ist. 

Wer hat denn nun recht? Die GPL selbst hab ich gelesen, aber das konnte ich nicht so ganz herauslesen. 

Wenn doch die erste Aussage stimmt:
Lässt sich das ganze "umgehen" in dem man sein Programm zwar so schreibt dass es die Bibliothek benutzt, aber nicht direkt mitliefert? Sprich: Die GPL-Bibliothek muss vom Anwender nachinstalliert werden.

Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch hier bescheid..

gruß
Alex


----------



## foobar (3. Mai 2006)

Wenn du eine Bibliothek nutzt die unter der GPL steht muß dein Programm auch unter der GPL vertrieben werden. Ist doch ganz klar einmal GPL immer GPL.
Kommerzielle Programme kannst du aber mit der LGPL linken.
Warum willst du dein Produkt überhaupt unter eine kommerzielle Lizenz stellen? Was hast du davon? 
Ich finde jede Software sollte unter der GPL stehen, dann gäbe es viel weniger Probleme und keine proprietären Lösungen mehr, weil alles offen ist.
Ich entwickle auch kommerzielle Produkte, die unter der GPL stehen. Also man kann mit GPL-Software auch Geld verdienen ;-)

Viele Grüße
foobar


----------



## byte (3. Mai 2006)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lässt sich das ganze "umgehen" in dem man sein Programm zwar so schreibt dass es die Bibliothek benutzt, aber nicht direkt mitliefert? Sprich: Die GPL-Bibliothek muss vom Anwender nachinstalliert werden.



Eine GPL kannst Du damit nicht umgehen. Aber wenn die Bibliothek unter Lesser GPL steht, dann kannst Du das machen (ohne Deine Software wieder unter (L)GPL zu stellen).


----------



## tuxedo (3. Mai 2006)

Alles in allem lässt sich also zusammenfassend sagen:

In ein eigenes Programm das nicht der GPL unterstehen soll, kommerziell oder nicht, besser keinen Code benutzen der unter der GPL steht...??

Krass....


----------



## tuxedo (3. Mai 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Bibliothek nutzt die unter der GPL steht muß dein Programm auch unter der GPL vertrieben werden. Ist doch ganz klar einmal GPL immer GPL.
> Kommerzielle Programme kannst du aber mit der LGPL linken.
> Warum willst du dein Produkt überhaupt unter eine kommerzielle Lizenz stellen? Was hast du davon?
> Ich finde jede Software sollte unter der GPL stehen, dann gäbe es viel weniger Probleme und keine proprietären Lösungen mehr, weil alles offen ist.
> ...



Hä? Wie das jetzt.
*erklärbedarfanmeld*

Dachte in der GPL steht sowas wie: Darf nix kosten wenn der verwendete GPL-Code auch nix gekostet hat?

Mir gehts primär um folgendes:

Beispiel:
Wenn ich eine Client-Server Anwendung habe und der Server von mir betrieben wird, der Client aber unter GPL steht und die Quellen offenliegen: Dann kann ja jeder Unfug mit dem Server treiben? Bzw mehr unfug als wenn der Client closed-source ist. 

Aktuell hab ich zwar nicht vor sowas zu machen, aber mir kam eben die überlegung in den Sinn: Was wäre wenn...

- Alex


----------



## Ontos (3. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin



			
				foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich entwickle auch kommerzielle Produkte, die unter der GPL stehen. Also man kann mit GPL-Software auch Geld verdienen ;-)



Und wie verdient Ihr (Du) an dem Programm Geld? Oder verdient Ihr(Du) über Support?

cu Jens


----------



## tuxedo (3. Mai 2006)

Ontos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zitat aus der deutschen übersetzung der GPL:

"Sie dürfen für den eigentlichen Kopiervorgang eine Gebühr verlangen. Wenn Sie es wünschen, dürfen Sie auch gegen Entgelt eine Garantie für das Programm anbieten."
Siehe: http://www.gnu.de/gpl-ger.html

Was ich darin jedoch nciht gefunden habe: Den hinweis darauf: Einmal GPL, immer GPL. 
Ich habe nur gefunden:

"die Formulierung „auf dem Programm basierendes Datenwerk“ bezeichnet das Programm sowie jegliche Bearbeitung des Programms im urheberrechtlichen Sinne, also ein Datenwerk, welches das Programm, auch auszugsweise, sei es unverändert oder verändert und/oder in eine andere Sprache übersetzt, enthält. (Im folgenden wird die Übersetzung ohne Einschränkung als „Bearbeitung“ eingestuft.)"

Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden: 
Wenn ich den Source-Code der verwendeten Bibliothek die unter GPL steht kompiliere und mit meinem Programm ausliefere, dann tritt die GPL scheinbar auch bei meinem Programm in Kraft.

WENN aber der Bibliothek-Hersteller der seine Bibliothek unter die GPL stellt, selbige Bibliothek als compilierte binary Version zur verfügung stellt, dann hab ich den Code weder "bearbeitet" (wie es im obigen Text ja so schön heisst), noch verändert, noch in meinem Programmpaket eingebunden. Lediglich benutzt. 

Oder hab ich das jetzt wieder falsch verstanden ?!

Der "erklärbedarf" besteht im übrigen immernoch 

- Alex


----------



## byte (3. Mai 2006)

Lies das hier, dann sollte es klar sein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesser_General_Public_License


----------



## Guest (3. Mai 2006)

ok, jetzt ist's eindeutiger geworden. 
Wenn man selbst nicht so geil auf GPL ist besser eine Bibliothek nutzen die unter LGPL steht.

Wasmich jetzt aber auch noch interessieren würde ist Onto's Frage:



> Und wie verdient Ihr (Du) an dem Programm Geld? Oder verdient Ihr(Du) über Support?
> 
> cu Jens



-Alex


----------



## tuxedo (3. Mai 2006)

okay, eins noch:
Wie macht SuSE das wenn sie ein LinuxPaket *verkaufen* das jede Menge GPL Software enthält.
Haben die einfach die Bezahlung auf die "CD/DVD und die Umverpackung" deklariert. Sprich Software kostenlos aber Packung und Material kostet ?

-Alex


----------



## Ontos_nicht_angemeldet (3. Mai 2006)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> okay, eins noch:
> Wie macht SuSE das wenn sie ein LinuxPaket *verkaufen* das jede Menge GPL Software enthält.
> Haben die einfach die Bezahlung auf die "CD/DVD und die Umverpackung" deklariert. Sprich Software kostenlos aber Packung und Material kostet ?



IMHO Kosten für das Handbuch und Support.
Ich habe über dieses Thema nur wiedersprüchliche Aussagen gefunden. Kennt jemand ein Buch,Tut oder Webseite das die Regeln bei den *PL Lizensen usw erläutert?

Cu Jens


----------



## Bastian (3. Mai 2006)

oder mache dein programm doch plugin basiert. alle plugins die die gpl-lizenz benutzen, bietest du kostenlos an. alles andere lässt du dir bezahlen.

(suse macht ja im prinzi auch nix anderes. wenn manes kauft zahlt man fürs handbuch + support + kommerzielle programme)


----------



## tuxedo (3. Mai 2006)

Bastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder mache dein programm doch plugin basiert. alle plugins die die gpl-lizenz benutzen, bietest du kostenlos an. alles andere lässt du dir bezahlen.
> 
> (suse macht ja im prinzi auch nix anderes. wenn manes kauft zahlt man fürs handbuch + support + kommerzielle programme)




Das geht mit der GPL Lizenz nicht:

Zitat: 
"Die GPL hat die bedingende Eigenschaft, dass andere Projekte, die Quellcode eines GPL-Projektes aufnehmen oder eine Programmbibliothek verlinken, die unter der GPL steht, ihr Projekt ebenso unter eine GPL-kompatible Lizenz (z. B. die X11- oder BSD-Lizenz) stellen müssen."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Public_License

- Alex


----------



## foobar (3. Mai 2006)

> Dachte in der GPL steht sowas wie: Darf nix kosten wenn der verwendete GPL-Code auch nix gekostet hat?


Nein, das denke viele, aber die GPL sagt nichts darüber aus wieviel und ob man Geld für seine Software verlangt.
Free as in free speech not free beer.



> Und wie verdient Ihr (Du) an dem Programm Geld? Oder verdient Ihr(Du) über Support?


Ich verkaufe die Software eben genauso wie wenn sie unter einer kommerziellen Lizenz stehen würde. Also noch mal

aus der GPL:


> When we speak of free software, we are referring to freedom, not price. Our General Public Licenses are designed to make sure that you have the freedom to distribute copies of free software (and charge for this service if you wish), that you receive source code or can get it if you want it, that you can change the software or use pieces of it in new free programs; and that you know you can do these things.



Viele Grüße
foobar


----------



## Bastian (3. Mai 2006)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bastian hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm, aber ein plugin muss ja nicht unbedingt quellcode aufnehmen oder auf die programmbibliothek verlinken


----------



## Ontos (4. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin 



			
				foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Free as in free speech not free beer.
> [...]
> Ich verkaufe die Software eben genauso wie wenn sie unter einer kommerziellen Lizenz stehen würde.
> ...



Oh gut zu wissen! Schon wieder eine Wissenslücke gefunden und hoffentlich geschlossen. 
Also kann ich Lib die ich kostenfrei(0€) unter der GPL Lizenz erhalten habe in meiner Software verwenden und die komplette Software dann für 23€ verkaufen, muss aber den Quellcode des alten Codestückes und meine Änderungen, Erweiterungen, usw. hinzufügen. Ist das so richtig?
Der Käufer meiner Software darf dann aber das Programm, das er von mir gekauft hat, neukompilieren und vorher eine Zeile ändern und es nun für 42€ oder sogar kostenfrei verkaufen? Oder hab ich noch eine Lücke?

Gibt es ein gutes Buch über das Thema? Finde irgendwie immer nur Bücher die schwaffeln ohne auf den Punkt zu kommen und solche täglichen Probleme der Programmierer vergessen. 
Überlege mein aktuelles Programm unter der GPL zu lizenzieren.

cu Jens


----------



## tuxedo (4. Mai 2006)

> hm, aber ein plugin muss ja nicht unbedingt quellcode aufnehmen oder auf die programmbibliothek verlinken



?? Wenn du ein Programm schreibst das pluginartig eine Bibliothek benutzt dann fällt das ebenfalls unter den begriff "verlinken". Hat jetzt im Moment vllt weniger mit dem Linker aus der C/C++ Welt zu tun. Aber da siehts genauso aus. 

Der Spruch: Einmal GPL, immer GPL ist makabererweise schon zutreffend... leider. 
Finde selbst die LGPL besser für externe Programmbibliotheken. 
Beispiel:
Ein Spiel das auf Client/Server Prinzip basiert. Wenn der Quellcode für den Client offenliegt dann gibts da ja bald Cheats und Mods wie Sand am Meer. Okay, man kann das modden des Clients auch mit closed-source nicht ausschließen, aber zumindest etwas bremsen. 

Okay, solangsam weiche ich vom Thema ab.
Bin ja jetzt "aufgeklärt". 
Danke für alle Hinweise und Infos.

-Alex


----------



## byte (4. Mai 2006)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ?? Wenn du ein Programm schreibst das pluginartig eine Bibliothek benutzt dann fällt das ebenfalls unter den begriff "verlinken". Hat jetzt im Moment vllt weniger mit dem Linker aus der C/C++ Welt zu tun. Aber da siehts genauso aus.



Ich glaube es war so gemeint, dass Du das Hauptprogramm (ohne die Libs) vermarktest und die Plugins (mit den Libs) dann kostenfrei unter GPL anbietest.


----------



## tuxedo (4. Mai 2006)

@byto
Hattest du mir nicht selbst geschrieben dass man so die GPL nicht umgehen kann?

Ich hab die GPL so verstanden dass es allein ausreicht eine GPL-Lib zu nutzen. Egal ob man sie mit dem eigenen Programm ausliefert oder nicht.

- ALex


----------



## foobar (4. Mai 2006)

> Oh gut zu wissen! Schon wieder eine Wissenslücke gefunden und hoffentlich geschlossen.
> Also kann ich Lib die ich kostenfrei(0€) unter der GPL Lizenz erhalten habe in meiner Software verwenden und die komplette Software dann für 23€ verkaufen, muss aber den Quellcode des alten Codestückes und meine Änderungen, Erweiterungen, usw. hinzufügen. Ist das so richtig?
> Der Käufer meiner Software darf dann aber das Programm, das er von mir gekauft hat, neukompilieren und vorher eine Zeile ändern und es nun für 42€ oder sogar kostenfrei verkaufen? Oder hab ich noch eine Lücke?



Das klingt ganz gut 
Bis auf einen Punkt, wenn dein Kunde deine Software verändert muß er dir die Änderungen zukommen lassen.



> Gibt es ein gutes Buch über das Thema? Finde irgendwie immer nur Bücher die schwaffeln ohne auf den Punkt zu kommen und solche täglichen Probleme der Programmierer vergessen.


Ja, es gibt von O'Reilly das Buch GPL erklärt und kommentiert, das finde ich ganz gut.



> Überlege mein aktuelles Programm unter der GPL zu lizenzieren.


Sehr löblich 

Viele Grüße
foobar


----------



## foobar (4. Mai 2006)

> Der Spruch: Einmal GPL, immer GPL ist makabererweise schon zutreffend... leider.


Ich finde das ist ein großer Vorteil gegenüber anderen OS-Lizenzen wie Apache oder BSD-Lizenz. Was spricht dagegen alles unter die GPL zu stellen? Es würde das Leben viel Menschen erleichtern, weil man sich nicht mehr Gedanken darüber machen muß, ob man diesen Code verwenden darf oder nicht.

Hier gibt es weitere Informationen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License

Viele Grüße
foobar


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Der Spruch: Einmal GPL, immer GPL ist makabererweise schon zutreffend... leider.
> 
> 
> Ich finde das ist ein großer Vorteil gegenüber anderen OS-Lizenzen wie Apache oder BSD-Lizenz. Was spricht dagegen alles unter die GPL zu stellen? Es würde das Leben viel Menschen erleichtern, weil man sich nicht mehr Gedanken darüber machen muß, ob man diesen Code verwenden darf oder nicht.



Die Argumentation kann ich nciht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich die BSD- oder Apache-Lizenz erstmal kenne, muss ich mir bei der Verwendung auch keine Gedanken mehr machen, weil ich ebenso weiß, ob und wie ich den Code verwenden darf. Im Gegenteil kann man auch argumentieren, dass die GPL das Leben von vielen Menschen erschwert, weil manch einer mit der Entwicklung von Software seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient und das Nicht-einsetzen-können von GPL-Code ihn darin mitunter zumindest stark behindert...


----------



## tuxedo (4. Mai 2006)

@AlArenal
Zu letzterem kann ich dir beipflichten. Es ist nicht immer Sinnvoll dass jeder den Quellcode einsehen kann. In einzelnen Fällen macht es Sinn den Code ausschließlich für das Entwicklerteam offen zu halten. Wer dann unbedingt den Code sehen/haben will meldet sich an/bewirbt sich als Entwickler.

Ich denke da immernoch primär an Spiele z.b. Vor allem Online/Multiplayerspiele. Da ist es einfach nicht fair/gerecht wenn jemand aufgrund von offenem Quellcode sich Vorteile verschafft.

Aber wo es Vorteile gibt, gibt es auch immer Nachteile.

Ich denke nicht dass man zu 100% verallgemeinern kann "GPL ist die beste Lizenz, egal für was".
In vielen Fällen mag sie ideal sein. In anderen wiederrum ganz und gar nicht. 

Aber genau aus diesem Grund diskutieren wir ja darüber. Vor und Nachteile erkennen/kennen und dann entscheiden welche Lizenz die beste für welches Projekt/Produkt ist.

In diesem Sinne,
gruß
Alex


----------



## foobar (4. Mai 2006)

> Im Gegenteil kann man auch argumentieren, dass die GPL das Leben von vielen Menschen erschwert, weil manch einer mit der Entwicklung von Software seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient und das Nicht-einsetzen-können von GPL-Code ihn darin mitunter zumindest stark behindert...


Deswegen sage ich ja, daß alles unter der GPL stehen sollte. Warum stellt der jenige seine Software nicht auch unter die GPL, dann gibt es diese Probleme nicht.



> Es ist nicht immer Sinnvoll dass jeder den Quellcode einsehen kann


Doch, das ist eine Grundvoraussetzung. Was hast du denn zu verbergen?


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Es ist nicht immer Sinnvoll dass jeder den Quellcode einsehen kann
> 
> 
> Doch, das ist eine Grundvoraussetzung. Was hast du denn zu verbergen?



Nächster Satz von alex0801...:



> Ich denke da immernoch primär an Spiele z.b. Vor allem Online/Multiplayerspiele. Da ist es einfach nicht fair/gerecht wenn jemand aufgrund von offenem Quellcode sich Vorteile verschafft.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mai 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Im Gegenteil kann man auch argumentieren, dass die GPL das Leben von vielen Menschen erschwert, weil manch einer mit der Entwicklung von Software seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient und das Nicht-einsetzen-können von GPL-Code ihn darin mitunter zumindest stark behindert...
> 
> 
> Deswegen sage ich ja, daß alles unter der GPL stehen sollte. Warum stellt der jenige seine Software nicht auch unter die GPL, dann gibt es diese Probleme nicht.



Ach herrje.. ein Idealist 



> > Es ist nicht immer Sinnvoll dass jeder den Quellcode einsehen kann
> 
> 
> Doch, das ist eine Grundvoraussetzung. Was hast du denn zu verbergen?



Zeigst du jedem deine Kontoauszüge? Vielleicht bin ich/ist mein Arbeitgeber der Meinung, dass es Mitbewerber und Kunden nichts angeht, wie unser Sourcecode aussieht. Wir haben leider auch Kunden die dann selbst rumfrickeln und am Ende sind wir wieder die Doofen, wenn was nicht läuft..


----------



## Ontos (4. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin

Wenn meine Firma den Quellcode freigeben würde, würde oftmals nur ein Exemplar der Software verkauft werden. = > an einen Mitbewerber oder einen Strohmann von dem. Die Idee hinter der GPL ist sehr gut, nur leider würde er ausgenutzt werden. Die Finanzierung des Programmes über den Support und Anpassungen von Software, rechntet sich auch nicht in jeden Fall (teuere Software(hoher Arbeitsaufwand zur Erstellung), geringer Kundenkreis=> wenige Exemplare => hoher Preis). 
Naja mein aktuelles Privat Programm kommt zu einem Teil unter die LGPL (muss ich verwende LGPL Libs.). Der Rest bekommt sein Copyright und verleibt bei mir bzw. wird demnächst kommerziell vertrieben :-(
Leider ist die Welt nicht perfekt.

cu Jens


----------

